Ask HN: Who struggles to hire, fearing loss of control? - casabarata
======
anoncoward111
I struggle to hire because I have very little capital and cash flow and
knowledge of regulatory compliance to ensure that I'm extracting any kind of a
profit out of even just one employee.

